# HELP!!! What is this?



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I opened up my cab of Punch Punch the other day to find this greenish-yellow discoloration on a few of the smokes.... It only appears to be on the bands...

Any ideas? I removed them to a seperate humi in a bag by themselves and smoked one of the ones that didn't have it and it was fine. Should I be worried? Has anyone seen anything like this? Does it have to do with the glue they use to affix the bands to the cigar?

Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Maybe how fake gold turns your skin green, the paint in the ring did the same thing...just a guess...never seen anything like it.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I have seen discoloration on the gold parts of bands before.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

RJT said:


> I have seen discoloration on the gold parts of bands before.


Generally it turns black not yellow. How old are these?


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Weird.. have never seen or heard of that


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

i have nevery seen anything like that before, maybe they just got a little wet in your humi and they discolored some how? i really have no idea


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Generally it turns black not yellow. How old are these?


I have seen and had ones that turn green. Almost like when brass on a cartridge shell or penny turns green. I am sure it is from age and the metal content in the gold paint.


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

RJT said:


> I am sure it is from age and the metal content in the gold paint.


Along with the moisture in the humi and/or the oil from the leaf.

Take of the band and smoke 'em already. 

:cb


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Is it just discoloration or the affected are start to deteriorate also?
How old is the cigars?

I have this desktop humidor with a few cigars that I believed I over humidified them, I don't know for how many days already or weeks.
I just noticed that some of the Hoyo bands (Piramides EL) turn into somewhat
blackish (the gold part) I think it's because of the moist, when I removed the bands, you still feel the wetness and kind of sticky due 
to the vegetable glue they use for the bands.
They're okay now, I just don't know after several years if it turn to something like that. just my:2


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

bigALemos said:


> i have nevery seen anything like that before, maybe they just got a little wet in your humi and they discolored some how? i really have no idea


I'd say this is a good bet. I'd take a band off, hit it with a droplet of water and put in back in the humi. Then wait and see.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

gold, as a metal, doesnt tarnish, though... is it gold leaf?


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

As long as it's not a variety of mold I'd say yer good and don't worry about it.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Never seen that stuff before, but it seems obviously related to the print ink on the bands...hmmm...how old are the cigars? If old, it could be overhumidified, but obviously there are others with more expertise and experience with this. I'm wondering if it's fake bands...just a wild guess...


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Quick...send those to me for further scientific study. :ss


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

check out Fredster's recent post in the habanos review section of the 1994 Bolivar Churchill Tubos. When people are talking about age, oxidation, oil and moisture relating to bands....they are talking about what you see on Fredster's cigar. The colors are yours are a bit unique, but who knows, might even be the camera....check out Fredster's pics to see what is the norm for "discolor due to age, oxidation, etc. on bands"


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's from moisture. Most likely from being overly humidified at one time.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

dyj48 said:


> Never seen that stuff before, but it seems obviously related to the print ink on the bands...hmmm...*how old are the cigars?* If old, it could be overhumidified, but obviously there are others with more expertise and experience with this. I'm wondering if it's fake bands...just a wild guess...


The box is stamped JUL 05



clovis said:


> check out Fredster's recent post in the habanos review section of the 1994 Bolivar Churchill Tubos. When people are talking about age, oxidation, oil and moisture relating to bands....they are talking about what you see on Fredster's cigar. The colors are yours are a bit unique, but who knows, *might even be the camera*....check out Fredster's pics to see what is the norm for "discolor due to age, oxidation, etc. on bands"


The color in the pictures is right on.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

BUMP!

Was going to post almost exactly the same thread with the same title and then thought - do a search idiot. Someone very close to me just received a box of 1991 La Corona Panetelas, and upon opening, was greated with a few bands looking like those pictured in the OP. I'm at work and don't have a camera, but they look very similar, just a little black thrown in. I guess this is not a huge deal, just maybe kept a little moist at some point? It seems likely as the cigars on the outside edges are most affected, the ones in the middle look perfect (or nearly). I don't think its mold of any kind, the cigars are mold free, and the color does not come off the bands(tried scraping it off) Nothing to worry about?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

landhoney said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Was going to post almost exactly the same thread with the same title and then thought - do a search idiot. Someone very close to me just received a box of 1991 La Corona Panetelas, and upon opening, was greated with a few bands looking like those pictured in the OP. I'm at work and don't have a camera, but they look very similar, just a little black thrown in. I guess this is not a huge deal, just maybe kept a little moist at some point? It seems likely as the cigars on the outside edges are most affected, the ones in the middle look perfect (or nearly). I don't think its mold of any kind, the cigars are mold free, and the color does not come off the bands(tried scraping it off) Nothing to worry about?


The darker green with the black thrown in is totally normal -- especially on all those La Coronas from the early 90s. Even cigars that are stored perfectly for 30 years will experience a little discoloration on a gold band. If I was more motivated, I'd go grab a couple more examples; but I'm lazy. Sorry. LoL!


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

The Professor said:


> The darker green with the black thrown in is totally normal -- especially on all those La Coronas from the early 90s. Even cigars that are stored perfectly for 30 years will experience a little discoloration on a gold band. If I was more motivated, I'd go grab a couple more examples; but I'm lazy. Sorry. LoL!


Don't apologize, the "totally normal" is good enough for me.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

mdtaggart said:


> Quick...send those to me for further scientific study. :ss


:tpd:

Actually a few of the CCs with gold on the band that I have seen have this discoloration... usually more green than yellow!:2

Usually Bobarian just tells me to shut up about it and smoke 'em!!! LOL


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> Quick...send those to me for further scientific study. :ss


 We never tire of this one *(NOT)*:hnu



Mr.Maduro said:


> The box is stamped JUL 05
> 
> The color in the pictures is right on.


I think they are fine. I've seen this kind of discoloration on quite a few cigars. Usually but not always ones with 15+ years of age on them.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> We never tire of this one *(NOT)*:hnu
> 
> :tpd:
> 
> I think they are fine. I've seen this kind of discoloration on quite a few cigars. Usually but not always ones with 15+ years of age on them.


They are/were, I still have a handfull left from that cab....the discoloration never affected the taste! :ss :dr


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Just oxidized bands. Would not worry too much unless the wrapper become discolored in a negative way.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Normally with the right answer right above me, I wouldn't throw 2 more pennies in there, but yes, it's oxidation of the bronze powder in the "gold" portion of your band. The reason I freaked out is because this guy I know had some Punch Coronas coming in, and they had yet to arrive, but I was thinking, oh crap, somebody got theirs already and they are ate up with beetles. Then I looked at the thread date...whew. Then I realized they weren't beetles but band problems. Landhoney, if you expect to keep anthing more than a few years, you might as well get used to band oxidation. it's a combo of moisture, oils and acids and oxygen. Just ugly, that's all.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Just ugly, that's all.


Ugly I can deal with, I deal it with everyday when I look in the mirror. :r Thanks for the help, glad to know this is par for the course. I just didn't recall seeing this when any pictures of vintage smokes were posted.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Anything else??
Round vanilla ice cream colored circles on your wrappers?
blobby shaped light green spots with no third dimension?
oddly shaped finger hole cuts on layer divider sheets?
 *F'in with ya honey.* And hey, YOU _USED_ the search feature.
I am sure it was dusty from the lack of use around these parts. And this month, I even learned how to post a review into the thread with the other reviews for that particular cigar, something I never saw the fun in before. Yep boys and girls, we got it pretty damn good here.


----------

